# Robdoggies Gym.



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Well large shed with weights in lol. Thought id post a few pics up.

Firslty here is the handsome receptionist who offers a warm welcome lol


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Secondly here he is again doing some leg press


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Now for a virtual tour


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Shoulder press


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry for the qaulity of this one not sure what happened but you get the drift. Adjustable bench with preacher and leg ext attatchments in the backround along with a dumbell bench.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Dumbells. Ive also got over 400kg of plates too.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Whos this handsome devil I must say though i forgot to tuck m y loose skin into my baggies lol. Thats what you get for having a 54" waist when you start training lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

nice set-up, what would you say it all cost, weights and everything in? inc shed


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

your almost as handsome as me mate LOL

no squat rack rob?

and where is the Gunniess fridge!!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Five-O said:


> nice set-up, what would you say it all cost, weights and everything in? inc shed


With the concrete base and rubber flooring it came to approx 5 grand.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

JohnOvManc said:


> your almost as handsome as me mate LOL
> 
> no squat rack rob?
> 
> and where is the Gunniess fridge!!!


Hi mate. I havent been able to do squats or deads for a long time as i have a very weak back. Its not an excuse either lol i tried doing them for ages and my back kept going on me so now i work around them.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

robdog said:


> With the concrete base and rubber flooring it came to approx 5 grand.


worth it though a take it


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

robdog said:


> i have a very weak back. Its not an excuse either lol


Save that sh1t for the benefits officer! PMSL. 

Predator


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Quality setup mate.

I want one of them sheds for my bench but still negotiating with the missus! she's such a hard a**!

Awsome traps by the way.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice gym mate, and the most handsome receptionist I've ever seen, that's for sure


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Sweet set up you got there rob, you should open it up to the public!!


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

robdog said:


> Whos this handsome devil I must say though i forgot to tuck m y loose skin into my baggies lol. Thats what you get for having a 54" waist when you start training lol


robdog, you handsome devil you. great wee set up you started there. hope things going ok babe. miss you

xxxx


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Now all you need is some big weights in there and you might actually grow a little.

I take it that was made for your wife, not you?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey nice one Rob,...coupla questions tho!...

1. how much is a years full membership?...

2. what time does the receptionist get off?.....pmsl.......;-)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Is that WD 40 in the DB pick for your joints or to polish your head? pmsl

Good effort on a home gym mate, I cant stand having weights at home as I like to keep my work at work (i.e. at the gym lol)


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> hey nice one Rob,...coupla questions tho!...
> 
> 1. how much is a years full membership?...
> 
> 2. what time does the receptionist get off?.....pmsl.......;-)


Grand a year to you mate and he finishes at 9pm:beer1:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

ace set the mate... must have cost a bit..... if that was my gym id also stick a sauna in there as well LOL:rolleye11


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Is that WD 40 in the DB pick for your joints or to polish your head? pmsl


ROFL


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

that looks really good! nice one mate!

I decided i was going to get a few weights for when i couldnt be ****d to goto the gym then i would have no excuse i got as far as a bench,bar and few weights and have never used them! 

Ben


----------



## diver (Nov 17, 2006)

great set up mate- was thinking of doing the same myself- you just made up my mind up for me.

Then the wife gets off my back-as now she can have the garage back for all her crap..


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks cool!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

looks well, Rob you look great what an achievement some of the newer members might not remember the older pics what a transformation, keep up the good work.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

nice setup mate. How much is the membership


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

Bit anti social working out on your own. (i'm not jealous...lol)

Looks great mate.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice little set up that mr Dog, wish I had a garage, saw some good bits of kit on ebay recently!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

big said:


> Nice gym mate, and the most handsome receptionist I've ever seen, that's for sure


I'd say please if I wanted a protien drinkmg:


----------

